# baaaad man



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=60551

what is wrong with people??? :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Nothing is wrong with him, he just went and saw Brokeback Mountain and was alittle confused,

:beer:


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Did they catch this guy right away or was he on the lamb...oops...lam...for a while?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:laugh: Damn, that was quick witted!!!! No silence of the lambs here!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

(In a Beavis and Butthead voice).....HHUUHHH, HUUUHH, HuuuHHHH.....his last name is "Johnson"....HUH, HUH, HUH.....


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

OK kids, sing it with me......Leroy had a little lamb, little lamb, little lamb, Leroy had a little lamb who's fleece was white as snow......


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm sure he's feeling a little sheepish right about now!!!! Leroy, are you my daaaaaady


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Baaaad, Baaaad, LeRoy Johnson. The baaaadest man in the whole damn town........Baaader than an ol King Cole and meaner than a .....AAAAHHHH......Ok I wont even go there.... :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You guys, be careful, you know how possesive GB3 gets with his sheep!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ask Clinton, dry cleaning won't get the stains out of cotton!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

3 men traveling thru Montana, one from ND. one from Mn and one from Mt. Came across a sheep caught in a fence along the highway, the ND man says "damn, sure wish that was a blond, Id......you know"!

Few more miles down the road they came across another sheep caught in the fence, the Mn man says "damn , sure wish that was a redhead, Id.....you know"!

Few more miles the three travelers come across yet another sheep caught in the fence and the man from Mt says, "I wish it were dark"!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Girls like cops, why couldn't this guy get a date and buy some flowers and hope everything works out... Instead, he is deep in a sheep? :-?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I would say he officially shagged a sheep.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> his pants were down as he held the small, young ewe to the ground,


And she wasn't even of age.......

I have to stay clear of this thread, I can't stop laughing from the visuals!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's a picture of LeRoy on a Sat night


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Q. How do Welshmen practice Safe Sex??
A. They mark an X on the back of the sheep that kick!

Q: How do farmers find their sheep in long grass?
A: Very satisfying.

Q: What do you call 4 sheep tied to a lamppost?
A: A leisure center.

Q: Why do Scotsmen wear kilts?
A: Sheep can hear zippers.

Q: How do you get a sheep to push harder?
A: Face it toward a cliff.

Q: Why do the horses run so fast in New Zealand?
A: Because they know what's done to the sheep!

Q: Did you hear about the shepherd who committed suicide?
A: He heard the song, "There'll Never Be Another Ewe."

Q: Did you know that they've just discovered two new uses for sheep?
A: Meat and wool.

Q: What is the smallest organ in a sheep?
A: A shepherd's tallywhacker.

Q: What's the difference between a sheep and a Yugo?
A: It's marginally less embarrassing being seen getting out of the back of a sheep.

Q: Where does virgin wool come from?
A: Ugly sheep!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

SFC Rude said:


> Ask Clinton, dry cleaning won't get the stains out of cotton!


 HAHAHAHAHAH :toofunny: :rollin:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

He should have stuck to Dolly the sheep


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Does this mean he's up sheep creek?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

NODAK has been in need of a thread like this for a long time. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Any one remember when a guy got caught doing this at the Bismark zoo?


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

MossyMO that picture is one that a former boss sent to make fun of our MT office. The joke turned on him. During our Christmas party the picture was put on a big screen with his face replacing the other guys. It was great.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That is funny !!!

Cheers to great employee's !!! :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

hahahah.... that is the most one liners I have seen in years   :toofunny: :toofunny: :toofunny: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Hahaha, NDTracer, that's great.

Q: What time is it in Montana when a sheep is stuck in the fence?
A: Mountin' time!

I used to tell that one to my brother-in-law all the time since he's from MT. He'd just laugh and say that in MT, they told jokes like that about people from ND. 

PorkChop, I agree, it's about time something like this popped up.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

EWE....that's pretty gross.

Sorry had to add to it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Reminds me of that AC/DC song: Dirty deeds...DONE WITH SHEEP!


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe he got a little lonely after watching "Sheepless in Seattle."


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

djleye said:


> You guys, be careful, you know how possesive GB3 gets with his sheep!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahahahaha

:rollin:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

How would leroy like his dog dragging him out of his house into the shed and abusing him? Wait dont answer that he'd probaly enjoy it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

HAHHA :lol: :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:toofunny: :toofunny:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

i just want to know how the guy in seattle died from having sex with a horse


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Lindberg9
Have you ever seen how a horse is built? I'm sure you were thinking the horse was at the receiving end !!! :jammin:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> i just want to know how the guy in seattle died from having sex with a horse


Yep MossyMO is right... the news reports said the guy was on the receiving end ... he died of a perforated colon...  I used to have a link of the video footage from it (his "friend" videotaped for enjoyment later)... it was then posted on a bootleg internet site... it wasn't pretty... I don't think we'll be posting that link here.

Ryan

.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You got to be kidding me....  uke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

To me, he is the king of the Darwin Awards !!!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Seems like leroy has been pictured doing it with not a lamb...... but bear now?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

He was just watching the groundhog and got confused when they said "In like a lamb and out like a lion!"


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

you guys are baaaaddd :eyeroll:

sorry, i had to do that too


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

is it against the law to be on the recieving side? :idiot: :idiot:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> is it against the law to be on the recieving side? :idiot: :idiot:


No. If you read the article, both in AZ and WA (and almost every other state), that kind of act was not illegal.

However after the horse incident a bestiality law was just signed by the governor this month. It is NOW illegal!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

shoot!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I keed I keed


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

What do you call a guy in MT with five sheep in the back of his pick-up???

A pimp :lol:


----------

